# 

## walent

Witam, co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu ;
Chudziak, następnie na niego pierwsza warstwa styropianu 5cm, później na to folia jako hydroizolacja o grubości 0,5mm, i potem dwie warstwy styropianu 5cm. Takie rozwiązanie Chce zastosować ponieważ dużo instalacji mi biegnie po chudziaku min. Elektryka w peszlach, cwu, co sanitarka i łatwiej mi te instalacje najpier obrobić styropian niz najpierw dawać folie na instalacje a potem styropian, co myślicie ??

----------


## CityMatic

A nie lepiej popodkładać paski papy pod instalację, potem dogrzać do niej cześć pozostałej powierzchni. I na to izolację termiczną?

----------


## walent

> A nie lepiej popodkładać paski papy pod instalację, potem dogrzać do niej cześć pozostałej powierzchni. I na to izolację termiczną?


Papa nie wchodzi w grę, Nie uznaje takiej izolacji i jej nie potrzebuje , mój dom nie stoi ma bagnie, Pozatym są porobione drenaże zaizolowane fundamenty, na zasadzie dysperbit , styrodur i  kubełkowe folia , chce się tylko zabezpieczyć przed podciąganie kapilarnym a nie potopem

----------


## CityMatic

To zobacz ile jest tej wilgoci..... Rozłóż ok m2 foli i dociśnij, jutro sprawdź czy wylewka, folia jest mokra czy sucha.
Ogólnie Twoje rozwiązanie nie jest typowe, natomiast ten styropian jako pierwsza warstwa nie będzie izolacją a tylko warstwą wyrównującą w Twoim przypadku powierzchnię chudziaka (czyli ukrycie instalacji) co zapewne ułatwi układanie kolejnych warstw.

----------


## Kaizen

> Witam, co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu ;
> Chudziak, następnie na niego pierwsza warstwa styropianu 5cm, później na to folia jako hydroizolacja o grubości 0,5mm, i potem dwie warstwy styropianu 5cm.


Jak chcesz skutecznie i trwale połączyć te folie z hydroizolacja pod ścianami nośnymi i działowymi?

----------


## cezary.pl

> Papa nie wchodzi w grę, Nie uznaje takiej izolacji i jej nie potrzebuje , mój dom nie stoi ma bagnie, Pozatym są porobione drenaże zaizolowane fundamenty, na zasadzie dysperbit , styrodur i  kubełkowe folia , chce się tylko zabezpieczyć przed podciąganie kapilarnym a nie potopem


To że Twój dom nie stoi na bagnie, nie oznacza rezygnacji ze szczelnej izolacji od chudziaka i ścian fundamentowych.
Radon.
http://chemfan.pg.gda.pl/Publikacje/Radon.html

----------


## walent

> To że Twój dom nie stoi na bagnie, nie oznacza rezygnacji ze szczelnej izolacji od chudziaka i ścian fundamentowych.
> Radon.
> http://chemfan.pg.gda.pl/Publikacje/Radon.html


A No właśnie też o tym myślałem, jak to zrobić przy takim systemie układania jak chciałem, dlatego tutaj napisałem czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre, mam taśmę butylowa co prawda , ale przy moim systemie układania chyba się nie przyda ??? Chce uniknąć kładzenia najpierw foli ponieważ na prawdę mam bardzo dużo tych instalacji które biegną po chudziaku i jak ja folie położę na instalacje to masakra będzie układać później na to styropian

----------


## Ifarrg

Ja też miałem na chudziaku wodę i trochę prądu  (tam, gdzie była konieczność, resztę elektryk pociągnął wyżej, w warstwie styropianu, ale już na ścianie, przypięte spinkami). Woda szła na pierwszej warstwie styropianu, żeby zaizolować ją choć trochę od zimna z chudziaka (teraz zrobiłbym zimną pod pierwszą warstwą, normalnie na chudziaku, a ciepła tak jak teraz na pierwszej, albo nawet na drugiej, bo mam 15 cm w trzech warstwach). Po podłogach szedł też odkurzacz centralny, więc troszkę tych rur tam było.

Rozwiązanie jest proste - ja powyjmowałem wszystkie dyble, którymi były przykotwione rurki na czas innych prac (już ich nie dyblowałem potem, bo po co), a folię podkładałem pod nie i to nie jedną warstwę, ale dwie. Jeśli gdzieś musiałem przeciąć folię, bo nie dało jej się podłożyć w całości (nie było dużo takich miejsc, może dwa albo trzy) to albo przecinałem i układałem w dwóch różnych kierunkach, albo kładłem na górę, a styropianem dociskałem to do rurek. Wolałem tak, niż kłaść folię na rurach, bo takie jej ułożenie uniemożliwia ułożenie styropianu bez ciągłego przemieszczania się folii. Jeśli robisz sam, to tylko takie wyjście jest logiczne.

----------


## cezary.pl

Ja położyłem na chudziaka folię do oczek wodnych i kleiłem jej pasy ze sobą ścieżką czystego butylu. Tym samym butylem kleiłem folię do pasów papy wystających z nad ścian fundamentowych i oklejałem szczelnie z folią rury kanalizacyjne wychodzące z chudziaka. Następnie instalacje OC, ZW i CWU w połowie wys. ocieplenia. Elektryka tradycyjnie na ścianach.

Jak chcesz mieć szczelnie od chudziaka powinieneś rwać dyble instalacji, podkładać folię i sklejać.

----------


## cristoteles

> Rozwiązanie jest proste - *ja* *powyjmowałem* wszystkie dyble.





> *Ja położyłem* na chudziaka folię do oczek wodnych i kleiłem jej pasy ze sobą ścieżką czystego butylu.


Wszystko piknie i ładnie. Tylko, że nie każdy może sam ogarnąć temat. Ciekawe, która ekipa bawiłaby się jak wy, a jeżeli już to za jakie pieniądze. 
Ogólnie rzecz biorąc obstawiam że w 90 % przypadkach folia jest po prostu wywijana na ścianę i tyle. Bez żadnych butyli.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Wszystko piknie i ładnie. Tylko, że nie każdy może sam ogarnąć temat. Ciekawe, która ekipa bawiłaby się jak wy, a jeżeli już to za jakie pieniądze. 
> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc obstawiam że w 90 % przypadkach folia jest po prostu wywijana na ścianę i tyle. Bez żadnych butyli.


Wystarczy stosować:

Klient płaci i wymaga.
Żadnej pracy się nie boję, dajcie mi tylko ludzi.
Kontrola najwyższą formą zaufania.

----------


## walent

> Ja położyłem na chudziaka folię do oczek wodnych i kleiłem jej pasy ze sobą ścieżką czystego butylu. Tym samym butylem kleiłem folię do pasów papy wystających z nad ścian fundamentowych i oklejałem szczelnie z folią rury kanalizacyjne wychodzące z chudziaka. Następnie instalacje OC, ZW i CWU w połowie wys. ocieplenia. Elektryka tradycyjnie na ścianach.
> 
> Jak chcesz mieć szczelnie od chudziaka powinieneś rwać dyble instalacji, podkładać folię i sklejać.



Ok będę rwal te dyble i zastosuje butyl. Jeszcze temat taki, jak np. szła instalacja po chudziaku,a następnie wchodziła na ściany, to w tym miejscu muszę folie przeciąć żeby ja wywinąć na ścianę a potem ja skleić taśma ? ( butyl , albo bluedelphin silna taśma hydroizolacyjna). 
Jakie widzicie rozwiązanie?

----------


## cezary.pl

@walent
Dlaczego masz folię przykrywającą chudziak wywijać na ścianę?
Czy Twój chudziak jest na poziomie ściany fundamentowej tam gdzie papa?

----------


## walent

> @walent
> Dlaczego masz folię przykrywającą chudziak wywijać na ścianę?
> Czy Twój chudziak jest na poziomie ściany fundamentowej tam gdzie papa?


Tak, chudziak na tym samym poziomie co ściana fundamentowa na której jest papa, która wychodzi na chudziaka jakieś 20 cm

----------


## cezary.pl

> Tak, chudziak na tym samym poziomie co ściana fundamentowa na której jest papa, która wychodzi na chudziaka jakieś 20 cm


No to bajka :smile:  Trzeba kleić folię do papy wspomnianym butylem. W tym zabiegu chodzi o jak najlepsze odcięcie się od gruntu. A jeśli z chudziaka wychodzą instalacje, które siłą rzeczy będą przebijać folię, to trzeba z jak najlepszą starannością uszczelnić. Ale nie popadać przy tym w jakieś skrajności.

----------


## walent

> No to bajka Trzeba kleić folię do papy wspomnianym butylem. W tym zabiegu chodzi o jak najlepsze odcięcie się od gruntu. A jeśli z chudziaka wychodzą instalacje, które siłą rzeczy będą przebijać folię, to trzeba z jak najlepszą starannością uszczelnić. Ale nie popadać przy tym w jakieś skrajności.


Układając folie już pod wylewki, wywijać ja na ścianę ? A co z folia hydroizolacja, która jest pod styropianem i wywinięta jest na ścianę ponad poziom styropianu jakieś 10 cm, obcinać ja, czy zostawić ?

----------


## Mendium

> Układając folie już pod wylewki, wywijać ja na ścianę ? A co z folia hydroizolacja, która jest pod styropianem i wywinięta jest na ścianę ponad poziom styropianu jakieś 10 cm, obcinać ja, czy zostawić ?


Wywijać na ścianę około 10cm lekko ponad poziom wylewki. Jak wylewka zastygnie to nożykiem obetniesz. Pamiętaj o dylatacji od ściany. Warto dokleić czarną folię na ścianę i okna tarasowe na wysokości około 0.5m tak aby ekipa od posadzek niczego nie ubrudziła.

----------


## walent

> Wywijać na ścianę około 10cm lekko ponad poziom wylewki. Jak wylewka zastygnie to nożykiem obetniesz. Pamiętaj o dylatacji od ściany. Warto dokleić czarną folię na ścianę i okna tarasowe na wysokości około 0.5m tak aby ekipa od posadzek niczego nie ubrudziła.


Jestem przed wylewkami , i folia która kładłem na chudziaku wywinalem na ścianę i jest ponad poziom styropianu Ok 10 cm , zosatawic ja czy odciąć równo ze styro ?

----------


## cezary.pl

@walent
Wylewkę z miksokreta, lub anhydrytową trzeba dylatować od ścian, kominów, słupów i innych elementów konstrukcyjnych.
Robi się to pasami taśmy piankowej gr. ok 1cm fastrygując ją tymczasowo. Pracująca, rozszerzająca się od zmian temp. posadzka nie może napierać na elementy konstrukcyjne domu.
Najprościej w Twoim przypadku to obciąć tę folię co wystaje z pod styro. Przykleić do ścian klejem na gorąco (z pistoletu) taśmę dylatacyjną z fartuchem folii. Folię fartucha skleić z folią, którą położysz na styro. pod wylewkę. Jak ogrzewanie podłogowe, to folia w kratkę. Zrobisz w ten sposób taką misę na wylewkę i nie powinna ona zapłynąć pod styropian.


Piankowa taśma dylatacyjna z fartuchem.

----------


## walent

> @walent
> Wylewkę z miksokreta, lub anhydrytową trzeba dylatować od ścian, kominów, słupów i innych elementów konstrukcyjnych.
> Robi się to pasami taśmy piankowej gr. ok 1cm fastrygując ją tymczasowo. Pracująca, rozszerzająca się od zmian temp. posadzka nie może napierać na elementy konstrukcyjne domu.
> Najprościej w Twoim przypadku to obciąć tę folię co wystaje z pod styro. Przykleić do ścian klejem na gorąco (z pistoletu) taśmę dylatacyjną z fartuchem folii. Folię fartucha skleić z folią, którą położysz na styro. pod wylewkę. Jak ogrzewanie podłogowe, to folia w kratkę. Zrobisz w ten sposób taką misę na wylewkę i nie powinna ona zapłynąć pod styropian.
> 
> 
> Piankowa taśma dylatacyjna z fartuchem.


A co robić w przypadku jak instalacje krzyżują się ze sobą i jedna biegnie nad drugą, powstaje wtedy minimalna luka ok 1-2 cm, czy pod tą szczelinę coś podkładać, czy może taka zostać, bo ja zacząłem podkłada, utykać styropian (foto) i zastanawiam się czy nie przesadzam, i po prostu nic z tym nie robić, bo mam kilkanaście takich skrzyżowań. Myślałem tez o piance, ale pianka mi wyprze do góry instalacje.

----------


## cezary.pl

@wlent
Opisałem Ci sytuację po położeniu styropianu. Przygotowanie pod podłogówkę.

Rurki z ciepłą wodą powinieneś mieć w połowie wysokości ocieplenia podłogi. Tak jest najlepiej.
Jak uporasz się z folią na chudziaku.
Trzeba ciąć styropian i dosuwać do rurek, puste przestrzenie możesz uzupełnić perlitem. I na to następne warstwy styro. czytam że 5cm.

----------


## donvitobandito

Podepnę się pod Twój temat, bo też mam mnóstwo instalacji puszczonych po chudziaku (elektryka co mi wyszła na ponad 160 modułów, woda, kanaliza, grzejniki) z tą różnicą, że pod spodem dałem wcześniej grunt i papę termozgrzewalną SBS, połączoną z tą co jest pod ścianami na fundamentach.
I teraz pytanie w tym przypadku lepiej zrobić tak jak pisał wcześniej Kolega, czyli: 
- położyć 5cm styropianu z wycięciem na wszelkie instalacje, na to folia wywinięta na ścianę i kolejne 10cm styropianu z folią pod podlogowke, czy lepiej
- najpierw rozłożyć folię na te instalacje co już są i dopiero na to styropian jak powyżej?

Ta folia to u mnie głównie po to by odizolować styropian od papy i żeby ewentualnie zapach gruntu nie przedostawał się do pomieszczenia (choć to akurat mało prawdopodobne skoro teraz nic nie czuję).

----------


## wojtf23

*donvitobandito* a tak z ciekawości po co folia na pape???? Bo z tego co piszą to dzisiejsza papa nie wchodzi w reakcje ze styropianem.

----------


## donvitobandito

Niektórzy mówią, że istnieje mała szansa, że zapach gruntu którym pomalowałem chudziaka może być wyczuwalny i dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej zabezpieczyć jeszcze folią.

Dałem na chudzika papę termozgrzewalną SBS i tu znowu pojawiają się opinie, że jednak może ona wchodzić w reakcję że styropianem. Nie znam się na tym, ale koszt folii to praktycznie żaden w ogólnym rozrachunku budowy. A jak już coś robić to staram się dobrze, dlatego pytam o sposób jej położenia.

----------


## wojtf23

Tylko kto tak pisze że wchodzi w reakcje jak nawet w kartach katalogowych producentów pisze że np. do izolacji poziomej albo że jest to papa asfaltowa albo "nie zawiera azbestu ani składników smoły węglowej" Zgodzę się że stare papy mogły wchodzić. No ale każdy robi jak woli.

Fajnie by było jakby ktoś się wypowiedział na ten temat albo przedstawił że papa weszła w reakcje z styropianem.

----------


## surgi22

> Tylko kto tak pisze że wchodzi w reakcje jak nawet w kartach katalogowych producentów pisze że np. do izolacji poziomej albo że jest to papa asfaltowa albo "nie zawiera azbestu ani składników smoły węglowej" Zgodzę się że stare papy mogły wchodzić. No ale każdy robi jak woli.
> 
> Fajnie by było jakby ktoś się wypowiedział na ten temat albo przedstawił że papa weszła w reakcje z styropianem.


Dalem pape Icopal sbs  fundament na chudziaka, pomalowanego wcześniej siplast primerem . Mieszkam 6 lat i nic się nie dzieje , zero problemów.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dalem pape Icopal sbs  fundament na chudziaka, pomalowanego wcześniej siplast primerem . Mieszkam 6 lat i nic się nie dzieje , zero problemów.


Tak jak u mnie, brak jakichkolwiek objawów czy zmian mogących świadczyć o reakcji pomiędzy tymi materiałami.

----------


## donvitobandito

Posadzki u mnie już wylane, suma summarum też nie dałem żadnej folii pomiędzy papę i styropian. K.... ile jeszcze roboty z tą budową  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Dasz radę .Twardym trzeba być  :bye:

----------


## marzar2

u mnie jutro gość będzie kład styropian. Proponował również to rozwiązanie o którym piszecie - czyli 5 cm EPS, na chudziak aby wyrównać poziom z masą instalacji, a następnie folia i kolejne dwie warstwy EPS 5 i 7 cm. Na chłopski rozum, pod betonem chudziaka jest folia, ściany z porotherm są oddzielone izolacją poziomą od fundamentów. W moim przypadku, dom jest na górce.

Czy ktoś praktycznie tak zrobił - styropian---> folia---> styropian ?

----------


## donvitobandito

> u mnie jutro gość będzie kład styropian. Proponował również to rozwiązanie o którym piszecie - czyli 5 cm EPS, na chudziak aby wyrównać poziom z masą instalacji, a następnie folia i kolejne dwie warstwy EPS 5 i 7 cm. Na chłopski rozum, pod betonem chudziaka jest folia, ściany z porotherm są oddzielone izolacją poziomą od fundamentów. W moim przypadku, dom jest na górce.
> 
> Czy ktoś praktycznie tak zrobił - styropian---> folia---> styropian ?


Wg mnie rozwiązanie bezsensowne.

----------


## marzar2

> Wg mnie rozwiązanie bezsensowne.


a coś więcej ? argumentacja ?

----------


## marzar2

dobra, zebrałem różne opinie i finalnie będę kładł folie na chudziak (przed wylaniem chudziaka była również folia), a następnie 5cm EPS 100, później 7cm EPS 100, później 10cm EPS 100.
takie rozwiązanie, ze względu na potencjalną wilgoć (EPS nie jest hydrofobowy) oraz zalecenia producenta styropianu na karcie charakterystyk. 

Jedynie teraz pozostaje pytanie o grubość folii - kupiłem 0.3mm, wykonawca marudzi że będzie ciężko ją ułożyć pośród tysiąca peszli, rur itd. Problematyką pracy się nie przejmuje, bo bierze za to kasę, ale faktem aby nie pozostawił zbyt dużo pustych przestrzeni. 

Co radzicie ? ---> 0,2 czy 0,3 ?

----------

